# PA road sign "Epharta"  spelling, near any of youns?



## bogydave (Jul 4, 2013)

LOL
Epharta
Must be near a methane gas field. LOL 






http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ephrata-Spelled-Epharta-in-Road-Sign-Mistake-365243.shtml


----------



## tfdchief (Jul 4, 2013)

Bought my new fire truck In Ephrata.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jul 4, 2013)

About an hour from me. close to Epoopa.


----------



## begreen (Jul 4, 2013)

Must be in Cheech and Chong's neighborhood.


----------



## ScotO (Jul 4, 2013)

Lived near Ephrata for a while back in the mid 90's while working in Camp Hill.  Go a little further south and you'll end up in Intercourse, Blue Ball or even Bird In Hand, PA!


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Jul 4, 2013)

I have family there - hah, I didn't see this on the news here


----------



## n3pro (Jul 5, 2013)

About 45 minutes to an hour southeast of me.  I wonder how long it would have taken for them to fix it if the media wouldn't have ran with the story?  My friend posted it on Facebook, I thought he photoshopped it, a few days later it hit the news.  Damnyouautocorrect!


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 5, 2013)

That's a gas.


----------



## MasterMech (Jul 6, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Lived near Ephrata for a while back in the mid 90's while working in Camp Hill. Go a little further south and you'll end up in Intercourse, Blue Ball or even Bird In Hand, PA!


 
Something in the water down that way?


----------



## begreen (Jul 6, 2013)

The only thing spelt correctly on this sign is Exit.






Dyslexia and sign making are not a good combo.


----------



## ScotO (Jul 6, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> Something in the water down that way?


Dammed Amish, I tell ya!


----------



## woodgeek (Jul 6, 2013)

I drove by there this AM to pick up the kids from summer camp.


----------



## WES999 (Jul 6, 2013)

I grew up not far from this intersection (NY), always thought it was funny.


----------



## ScotO (Jul 7, 2013)

WES999 said:


> I grew up not far from this intersection (NY), always thought it was funny.
> View attachment 105822


 Only thing that would make that funnier is if it was near Erection Blvd!!


----------



## DevilsBrew (Jul 7, 2013)

Look at the bright side...at least you have signs in Eastern Pa.

How you know you are west of State College -
"Go to the end of the street and take a left at the church, stay on that road until you get to where the old (insert any random last name) store was and take a right, you will cross a bridge over a creek (or crick) and down (or dowwn) a little further you will see train tracks on your right.  Look for a dirt road.  Cross over the tracks and the place is up that road."


----------



## ScotO (Jul 7, 2013)

DevilsBrew said:


> Look at the bright side...at least you have signs in Eastern Pa.
> 
> How you know you are west of State College -
> "Go to the end of the street and take a left at the church, stay on that road until you get to where the old (insert any random last name) store was and take a right, you will cross a bridge over a creek (or crick) and down (or dowwn) a little further you will see train tracks on your right. Look for a dirt road. Cross over the tracks and the place is up that road."


Damn, girl.....them's the directions to my house!!  You been spyin' on me, haven't you??


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 7, 2013)

In Texas it would be "Go down that road a piece and take a right at the old Harris place and a tad farther make a left when ya see a bunch of Herefords on your left and look for the place with two pump jacks by the road. It's about two beers from here.".


----------



## DevilsBrew (Jul 7, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Damn, girl.....them's the directions to my house!! You been spyin' on me, haven't you??


 
You know we are all looking for the party with that fire pit design of yours!


----------



## Stax (Jul 14, 2013)

The wife and I just took the kids to Dutch Wonderland the other day.  In our travels, we passed this sign.  Silently, I noticed it but didn't say anything because I wondered if I "saw it wrong".  Funny that you just posted it.


----------



## bogydave (Jul 14, 2013)

Stax said:


> The wife and I just took the kids to Dutch Wonderland the other day. In our travels, we passed this sign. Silently, I noticed it but didn't say anything because I wondered if I "saw it wrong". Funny that you just posted it.


 
LOL
An Eye witness!  
Your eyes aren't failing you .............. yet


----------



## Highbeam (Jul 15, 2013)

We have another Ephrata out here in WA. Nice place.


----------

